# be quiet! Dark Rock 3



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 21, 2014)

be quiet!'s Dark Rock 3 is a great single-tower cooler as it offers up stylish looks with the performance to back it up. Take into consideration its exceptional build quality and warranty and you have a cooler that might just be best in class.

*Show full review*


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2014)

How do you find these fans compared to the Corsair SP ones?

The air flow is good on these, but What's the Static pressure in mm/H20?

Great review as always Ray


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 18, 2014)

I wish you could get it in the USA


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 18, 2014)

looks pretty nice and solid cooler


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 18, 2014)

Dayum, I'm considering going back to air-cooling if I change cases. This is definitely on my short-list. Nice review!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 18, 2014)

I shouldn't even bother looking at air coolers, but I want this.


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Apr 18, 2014)

I bet this thing is an absolute bitch to fit...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 18, 2014)

The SP fans are pretty much better for mmh2o its 3.1 mm/H2O at 2350 RPM but the Be Quiet fans are absolutely silent.

Be quiet 140mm Silentwings is 2.1 mmh2o


----------



## Jeffredo (May 4, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> I wish you could get it in the USA



You can - NCIX US sells it.


http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=93614&vpn=BK018&manufacture=be quiet!&promoid=1413


----------

